# Java3D Viewer Beschriftung



## Neumi5694 (30. Aug 2016)

Hallo
Für ein kleines Projekt lass ich mir in einem Viewer Drahtgittermodelle meiner Objekte in Java3D anzeigen.
Jetzt müsste ich noch die Eckpunkte beschriften, die Nummer des Punktes am jeweiligen Punkt ausgeben lassen. Es müsste also eine 2D Schrift an der jeweiligen Stelle ausgegeben werden. Wie gehe ich da am Besten vor? Gibt es einen Holder für 2D Elemente, bei dem das Zoomen und Drehen verhindert werden kann?

Und ja, ich weiß, dass J3D veraltet ist, aber für meine Zwecke ist es ausreichend, da auch vergleichsweise einfach.


----------



## Jardcore (30. Aug 2016)

Das Problem ist, das du mit J3D dann natürlich auch bei Problemen nachfragen musst. Wenn du LWJGL oder LibGDX benutzten würdest, würdest du direkt Hilfe zu deinem Problem bei google finden. 
Vielleicht würde ein Umstieg auf diese Frameworks helfen langfristig Zeit zu sparen. Und mit LibGDX könntest du es auch fix auf verschiedenen Betriebssystemen deployen.


----------

